# Topics > Related topics > Open source >  LF AI Foundation (Linux Foundation AI)

## Airicist

lfai.foundation

twitter.com/LFAI_Foundation

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM joins Linux Foundation AI to promote open source trusted AI workflows"
As AI spreads like wildfire through the enterprise, IBM is stepping up efforts to promote open source tools for building fair, robust and explainable AI systems.

by Stephanie Condon
August 21, 2019

----------

